# M/H seat belts



## C Nash (Apr 1, 2002)

Anyone familiar with the laws on seat belts in motor homes.  Looked at several today that had only three seat belts installed in 35 ft units.  One, a 32 ft Windsong only had driver, passenger and recliner belts.  Did not have any on couch or dinett and had stickers stating not for seating while in motion.  Saw several units with seatbelts in the dinett and they also had stickers saying "not for use while vehicle is moving"!  Does our goverment make us wear one when we eat now! Asked several salesman and they didn't know.  Said they guessed you could install more. Thanks

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Gary B (Apr 2, 2002)

M/H seat belts

Hi Chelse, I think somebody got carried away with the decals, if there are seatbelts installed I think you can use the seat while traveling, but not if no seat belts. Our Bounder has belts for driver & copilot, the recliner/swevil chair, and 3 belts on the couch, we have a table & chairs with no belts and they have decals saying no seating while in motion. Of course maybe the seat belts in the dinette is to keep you calm when your better half bring the biscuits & gravy  Happy trails GB
PS so you've started your search for a MH good luck


----------

